#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-17
<BobJonkman> OK, 19:00 EST - Where's dscassel_ when you need him?
<BobJonkman> <tap><tap><tap> This thing on?
<ZykoticK9> Hey everyone - or is it just Hey BobJonkman ;)
<BobJonkman> Hey ZykoticK9 !
<ZykoticK9> Happy New Year everyone, I hope everyone had a happy holiday season.
<BobJonkman> I'm still having New Years and other Holiday events; catching up with people from far distant cities...
<ZykoticK9> So what do you want to chat about BobJonkman?  lol - not such a great turnout so far i guess.
<BobJonkman> Well, there's the Official Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-01-16
<BobJonkman> I was hoping to ask txwikinger about the Web site, http://ubuntu-ca.org
<ZykoticK9> so we've both said Hi - so that's check on the first item ;)
<ZykoticK9> BobJonkman, re: web site - is the text bar on the left bleeding into the main section on your computer?
<BobJonkman> Oh yes!
<ZykoticK9> k - well at least i'm not alone then ;)
<ZykoticK9> Do you know anything about "what's going on in 2011", Stickers or the Web Site.  Cause I have NOTHING on all topics.
<BobJonkman> I'm a big fan of elastic layout...
<hakimsheriff> is there a meeting now?
<BobJonkman> On the mailing list hakimsheriff  said he got some stickers https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2011-January/007982.html
<hakimsheriff> sorry i'm late
<ZykoticK9> hey hakimsheriff there is suppose to be yes
<BobJonkman> Hi hakimsheriff !
<ZykoticK9> only 3 people have shown so far.
<hakimsheriff> did the meeting start?
<ZykoticK9> hakimsheriff, not really - but technically yes
<BobJonkman> Well, so far three of us have typed.  If that's considered starting, then yes
<hakimsheriff> okay then
<hypatia> oh meeting!
 * hypatia waves
<ZykoticK9> 4!
<ZykoticK9> hey hypatia
<hypatia> do we have a mootbot?
<ZykoticK9> ? i don't even know what that is.
<BobJonkman> Dunno.
<hakimsheriff> so yes I do have stickers from system76 and inserts representing the team
<hypatia> well done, hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> thanks a lot
<BobJonkman> dscassel_ seems to be AFK - he's been the guiding hand for most of these meetings.  Don't think we've ever used a mootbot
<ZykoticK9> hypatia, do you know anything about any of the meeting agenda items?
 * hypatia has a look
<ZykoticK9> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-01-16
<hakimsheriff> if anyone wants any you should send a SASE to: Ubuntu Sticker Offer
<hakimsheriff> 5401 Pl. Plamondon
<hakimsheriff> St-Lambert QC J4S 1W4
<hakimsheriff> Canada
<BobJonkman> And I've just dumped my log into the meeting minutes for the last few meetings.
<hypatia> we should do introductions if there are any new folks
<hypatia> thanks, BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> So, I'm Bob Jonkman.  I'm in Elmira, just north of Waterloo, and a sometime network admin and Linux enthusiast
<hakimsheriff> I am sort-of new, this is my first ubuntu-ca meeting
<ZykoticK9> I'm George Standish - from Ottawa... ? dunno what else to add.
<hakimsheriff> I am Hakim Sheriff, - from Montreal
<BobJonkman> Events?
<ZykoticK9> I'm afraid I was unable to attend Ubuntu Hour (Ottawa) this month due to a scheduling conflict with school.  I haven't heard if anyone else attended or not.
<BobJonkman> dscassel_ hosted an Ubuntu Hour this week.  Lots of fun!
<BobJonkman> While the others were discussing how to revive GNU/LinuxFest or something equivalent, I was watching the ballroom dancers.
<ZykoticK9> I'm planning on moving the location of Ubuntu Hour (Ottawa) starting next month.  Xpresso was suggested on the mailing list, and is certainly the most likely new location (I haven't actually checked the place out yet mind you).  Coffee AND Beer - best of both worlds ;)
<hypatia> I'm hoping someone will step up to do a toronto one
<hypatia> :)
<hypatia> <-- Leigh, in Toronto (for now)
<BobJonkman> All it needs is for someone to say "I'll be in Linuxcaffe at xx:xxpm, come join me"
<BobJonkman> Or somewhere else, if Linuxcaffe isn't convenient
<ZykoticK9> BobJonkman, Linuxcaffe being an obvious choice mind you ;)  Next time I'm in TO I want to check that place out.  We certainly don't have a linux cafe here in Ottawa :(
<hypatia> linuxcaffe has tasty foods
<hypatia> and coffee
<hypatia> :)
<BobJonkman> We're lucky  -- Kitchener has a dozen WiFi enabled coffeeshops within walking distance of each other.
<BobJonkman> Any other events?  Hacklab.to running anything?
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping dscassel_ will be able to arrange another Ubuntu Release Party at KWartzlab...
<hakimsheriff> if no one has anything else to say we can move on
<hakimsheriff> Next on the agenda is Stickers
<BobJonkman> Thanx for stickers, hakimsheriff !  Can you post an image somewhere?
<hakimsheriff> what do you mean?
<hypatia> yay stickers :D :D
<hypatia> post a picture of the stickers
<hakimsheriff> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<hakimsheriff> at the top there are some pics
<BobJonkman> Take a picture, or scan a sticker, then upload it to some picture site so we can see what they're like.
<BobJonkman> Yes, like that!
<hakimsheriff> except the ones I have now have a metalic backround instead of white
<BobJonkman> Are there any System76 branded stickers?
<hakimsheriff> I don't understand what you mean
<hakimsheriff> do you mean stickers with the system76 logo on them
<BobJonkman> Any stickers with a System76 logo or the words "System76" on them?  I'd be willing to put one of those on my non-System76 laptop...
<hakimsheriff> BobJonkman,
<hakimsheriff> I dont have any
<hakimsheriff> they only sent me the powered by ubuntu ones and inserts representing the team
<hakimsheriff> i think they sell them http://www.system76.com/index.php?cPath=42
<BobJonkman> Ah well.  I've already got the "Powered by Ubuntu" sticker, and I love my Ubuntu-logo keycap sticker.  I've had people ask me if my laptop is custom-built when they see the Ubuntu logo where the Winlogo used to be.
<hakimsheriff> where did you get the ubuntu logo key
<BobJonkman> From dscassel_ - I think they came with a shipment of ubuntu CDs for one of the Ubuntu Release parties
<BobJonkman> I thought that the System76 package of stickers also included the keycap logo
<hakimsheriff> no they just sent me the stickers
<BobJonkman> I put the little black&white Ubuntu logo over top of the key with the Winlogo.  Since my keyboard is silver&black it looks like it's part of the key
<hakimsheriff> isn't dscassel online?
<BobJonkman> dscassel_ appears to be logged in, but Away From Keyboard
<hakimsheriff> he also sent me stickers before I started distributing them
<hakimsheriff> okay next on the agenda is Website
<hakimsheriff> -Stars update
<hakimsheriff> I mean -status update
<hakimsheriff> anyone? anything?
<BobJonkman> Not by me.  txwikinger is the Webmaster, or at least the hostmaster for the site
<BobJonkman> But txwikinger looks to be AFK as well
<BobJonkman> I wonder if anyone else has editor or contributor access yet
<hakimsheriff> there is nothing else on the agdenda
<ZykoticK9> :) fast meeting...
<hakimsheriff> i wonder why darcy casselman didnt show up
<BobJonkman> I think he's still running around after the holidays.
<hakimsheriff> last time the google calendar said there was a meeting but no one was here
<BobJonkman> There were weddings and such in his family
<hakimsheriff> funny cause he decided the meeting
<BobJonkman> Last week everyone (except you) forgot.
<BobJonkman> today is our catch-up meeting
<hakimsheriff> okay
<hakimsheriff> i hate it when that happens
<BobJonkman> As far as I know, the next meeting is on 13 February 2011, 7:00pm EST
<linuxpusher> I hope I got the right channel this time, been a long day 4 me
<BobJonkman> Hi linuxpusher!
<hakimsheriff> but almost no one was here
<linuxpusher> yes I found it
<linuxpusher> hi Bob
<BobJonkman> It's been a quiet meeting, you're the 5th person here.
<hakimsheriff> just in time for the end of the meeting
<linuxpusher> I show 32?? any word on the stickers here
<BobJonkman> Since none of us had any new info for any of the agenda items we were just about to wrap up.
<hakimsheriff> yes i am the sticker guy
<linuxpusher> long meeting for me but at least I made it to obne
<hakimsheriff> free stickers just send a sase to:
<hakimsheriff> Ubuntu Sticker Offer
<hakimsheriff> 5401 Pl. Plamondon
<hakimsheriff> St-Lambert QC J4S 1W4
<hakimsheriff> Canada
<linuxpusher> hakimsheriff will do have you heard from bglug ummm forgot his name
<linuxpusher> will do
<linuxpusher> brad rodriguez spelt wrong
<ZykoticK9> SIDE NOTE: Link to very cool Ubuntu/Plymouth theme at http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/earth-sunrise-is-gorgeous-plymouth.html
<linuxpusher> 15inch x 10 inch should be big enough :)
<hakimsheriff> you want 15x10 inch stickers?
<hakimsheriff> ??????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linuxpusher> sure why not if there is such a thing lol should just cover my laptop lid
<hakimsheriff> i want one like that, i have a pink laptop
<BobJonkman> Yes, there are laptop skins available.
<hakimsheriff> got it from my sister
<hakimsheriff> where, I need one
<linuxpusher> I will send a sase this week
<dscassel_> Present!
<dscassel_> Dammit, I had 8pm in my head.
<hakimsheriff> finnaly
<BobJonkman> Hooray!
<linuxpusher> woohoo
<hakimsheriff> I think the meeting is over for a few minutes now
<BobJonkman> You're number 6 .  Good to be seeing you!
<dscassel> Hi BobJonkman
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Oh good. So you'll take care of the minutes, then?
<dscassel> :)
<hakimsheriff> what do you mean?
<BobJonkman> Not to worry, hakimsheriff - I promised hypatia that I would dump my log...
<linuxpusher> lol
<dscassel> Joke.
<hakimsheriff> okay good, i got a lot of hw to do
<linuxpusher> I am seriously going to look into BIG stickers
<dscassel> Okay, so I probably shouldn't read through the scroll.
<hakimsheriff> i saved a log if needed
<BobJonkman> Well, it was a pleasant chat, everyone...
<dscassel> Anyone care to summarize?
<hakimsheriff> more like a chat then a meeting
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: The best meetings are. :)
<BobJonkman> Summarize now, or on the meeting page?
<linuxpusher> maybe next time the lurkers will join in?
<hakimsheriff> we kind-of skipped the website part
<hypatia> dscassel: intros, stickers, ubuntu hours
<dscassel> BobJonkman: If there's anything you want my input on, summarizing now would be good.
<BobJonkman> Would like to see more authors/editors for http://ubuntu-ca.org
<dscassel> Yay, stickers!
<elmo40> I see people want stickers, well I can make a few things like this: http://imagebin.org/132961
<dscassel> I also want business cards and maybe t-shirts.  But in due time...
<BobJonkman> (I invited people from #linuxcaffe to join us)
<linuxpusher> mee too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Awesome. :)  Welcome, linuxcaffe.
<linuxpusher> does anyone have a high res tux they can send me?
<hakimsheriff> i want to go to linuxcaffe
<dscassel> linuxpusher: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tux.svg
<linuxpusher> I was thinking of adding it to the ubuntu-ca sticker only Big
<hakimsheriff> to bad i live in montreal
<elmo40> http://www.neohide.com/files/2009/linux/linux-penguin.jpg
<linuxpusher> Thanks guys
<hypatia> we did a run of Ubuntu Women business cards from Vistaprint
<hypatia> it might be worth doing the same for Ubuntu Canada
<hakimsheriff> yes that would be great
<BobJonkman> Where do we get funds for something like that?
<hypatia> i'd pitch in $5
<hypatia> :)
<hakimsheriff> me too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, pass the hat around.
<hypatia> there may be actual funding for locos, not sure
<BobJonkman> OK.  A nefarious purpose for Ubuntu Hours
<dscassel> hypatia: Not really, no.
<hypatia> hat-passing it is, then
<hypatia> if someone designs one i'll do the hat-passing and order them
<dscassel> LoCos get CDs and conference packs. And love. But that's about it.
<linuxpusher> Cool tux, I was thinking of the ubuntu-ca sticker with tux and our local bglug
<hakimsheriff> that would be awesome
<linuxpusher> in blue
<hypatia> i'll put up a photo of the ubuntu-women one when i swing by hacklab, which is where i left them
<hypatia> oh hey they are online
<BobJonkman> We can do some hat-passing here, and I travel to Toronto often enough to drop of hat-passing-proceeds to you in a month or so.
<hypatia> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources scroll down
<hypatia> looks like we can just adapt those for ubuntu canada
<hypatia> yay
<hypatia> i can make that happen
<dscassel> I have a logo around here somewhere...
<dscassel> This is the one I made before the font came out... http://flyingsquirrel.ca/stuff/ubuntu-ca.svg
<hypatia> we should probably use the new font
<hypatia> i love that logo though
<elmo40> use a Canadian font!
<ZykoticK9> elmo40, what is a "Canadian font"?  Does it have maple leaves on it or something ;)
<linuxpusher> I will work on my idea this week and send a link via list ubuntu.ca
<dscassel> I tried using something that kinda looked like the Government of Canada's "Canada" but it didn't look right.
<dscassel> I'm not much fo a graphic designer, but I can see when things are wrong.
<dscassel> Can't do much to make them right, though.
<ZykoticK9> dscassel, i think your ubuntu-ca logo (font included) is awesome.
<linuxpusher> I'll give it a try
<dscassel> Ah, here it is: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Lw1/
<hypatia> i'll see if i can come up with a biz card this week
<hypatia> probably not worth ordering til we make the site less faily though :)
<ZykoticK9> dscassel, ya - much prefer the font you went with
<hakimsheriff> adam pothan made a really awesome logog
<dscassel> And one for a dark background (which doesn't look like much if you just open it in Firefox: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Ydy/
<hakimsheriff> i dont know what his irc nick is
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Do you have a link?
<hakimsheriff> let me upload it, one second
<BobJonkman> Is there a font viewer that's easier to use than the Character Map tool?
<hakimsheriff> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/298a56cc94.png
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I just use OpenOffice or something.
<ZykoticK9> BobJonkman, xfontsel?  not sure if it's "easier" then anything though.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Nice, but it's the old branding.
<BobJonkman> And speaking of fonts, is there a monospace font in the Ubuntu font-family?
<hakimsheriff> adam pothan made it
<hakimsheriff> all credit goes to him
<dscassel> I really, really like Djavan Fagundes logo (http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnoway/329157552/in/faves-ubuntucanada/) but it's the old Ubuntu tri-colour.
<hakimsheriff> okay i have to go, bye
<linuxpusher> Thanks for all the links, I will work on some ideas and get back to you all on list
<linuxpusher> bye
<dscassel> Later, linuxpusher :)
<linuxpusher> chow
<hakimsheriff> i will follow the conversation on my phone
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yes, I'll be running another release party at Kwartzlab. It's tradition now. :)
<dscassel> And an Ubuntu Global Jam too.
<BobJonkman> The Jam will be a few weeks before the URP?
<dscassel> I was thinking of doing it as more of an unconference, on the topic of "how to contribute to Ubuntu (or Debian or free software in general)
<dscassel> Yeah.
<dscassel> Hold on...
<BobJonkman> Good.  Looking forward to it.
<BobJonkman> Although at the last Jam I submitted more bugs than I fixed
<dscassel> The global jam is April 1-3. But I'd expect most of the action to be on the Saturday.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: That's perfectly fine. :)
<hakimsheriff> Were will it be?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Everywhere! I'm sure MagicFab will be doing something in Montreal.
<dscassel> I'll be holding an event in Kitchener.
<dscassel> I would encourage anyone with any interest at all to run an event in their city. :)
<hakimsheriff> So are we making buisness cards?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: The operative question is is someone taking on the making of business cards?
<dscassel> I might have some free time in April or so.
<BobJonkman> Needed:  Someone to design the card; funds; someone to get the cards printed; then distribute the cards
<hakimsheriff> Cant we get them made with vistaprint
<BobJonkman> I think that's what hypatia was suggesting
<hakimsheriff> Are we getting tshirts. Or would that be to expensive
<dscassel> There's also the thing about Ubuntu business cards being a perk of Ubuntu membership.
<BobJonkman> http://www.vistaprint.ca/vp/errjscript.aspx is thoroughly inaccessible, completely Javascript dependent. <sigh>
<dscassel> Not a big deal, just that the business cards probably shouldn't be personalized.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: I was thinking we'd put something up on Zazzle or similar and have people order them themselves.
<BobJonkman> I thought the business cards would be a generic Ubuntu Canada promotional thing
<BobJonkman> Not unlike the stickers
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah.  Just throwing that caveat in there.
<dscassel> Since I don't know who's making them.
 * dscassel missed the first hour of this conversation, remember. :)
<BobJonkman> First we need a design.  Maybe that's what linuxpusher was going away to do: (2011-01-16 20:22:21) linuxpusher: Thanks for all the links, I will work on some ideas and get back to you all on list
<BobJonkman> OK, I promised I'd make dinner after the meeting was over.  I'll dump my log after we've eaten.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: The design could just be the logo...
<dscassel> Thanks for running the meeting, BobJonkman. :)
<hakimsheriff> I agree with dscassel
<BobJonkman> It would be nice to have a link to http://ubuntu-ca.org as well.
<dscassel> To what?
<dscassel> Oh. Right. Yeah.
<dscassel> Maybe a QR code. :)
<BobJonkman> http://ubuntu-ca.org, the Web site that we've been working on :P
<BobJonkman> Yes!
<BobJonkman> So there you go.  Text for the name of the group, a logo, a QR code, a human-readable URL.  Lots of design elements there
<hakimsheriff> I think u can get 250 free buisness cards with vistaprint
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Be careful, though. Vistaprint is kind of eveil
<dscassel> evil. :P
<hypatia> the free ones have logos on the back :/
<BobJonkman> hypatia said they used Vistaprint for the Ubuntu Women's cards
<BobJonkman> All in all, I'd just as soon use a local Canadian print shop
<dscassel> And I'd kinda like one that held the design and did print on demand, so we don't have to distribute ourselves.
<BobJonkman> Someplace I can walk in with a thumbdrive, and walk out with a shoebox full of cards
<hypatia> dscassel: while i'd normally agree, with biz cards you save so much money in bulk
<dscassel> I suppose this is true...
<dscassel> But hey, we're probably bikeshedding at this point.
<BobJonkman> ...while http://ubuntu-ca.org languishes with neglect
<dscassel> Poor website!
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Did you want to work on it?
<BobJonkman> I'd just like to put up some relevant, recent material.
<dscassel> Do you have a launchpad account?
<BobJonkman> Don't know that I want to work on the design at this point, but I'll do things like post meeting notices and calendar events
<BobJonkman> yes, Im some variant of BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> https://launchpad.net/~bjonkman
<dscassel> Can you try logging into ubuntu-ca.org?
<BobJonkman> Seems to work, I get redirected through the Launchpad OpenID, but then get returned with " Only site administrators can create new user accounts."
<hakimsheriff> I could help out with the website too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Try it now.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: You're hakimsheriff on Launchpad?
<BobJonkman> Same thing.  Let me flush my cache
<dscassel> (silly question, but I wnato be sure).
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'm not entirely sure how this is supposed to work.
<dscassel> Drupal would not have been my first choice. :)
<BobJonkman> We probably have more Drupal smarts in our KW lugs than any other kind of smarts...
<BobJonkman> Doesn't seem to be any other kind of login mechanism.
<dscassel> Hold on, I'll open it up to allow people to create their own accounts.
<dscassel> Okay, try it again. hakimsheriff, be my guest as well.  Go to http://ubuntu-ca/ and click LogIn.
<BobJonkman> Different error:  Account registration using the information provided by your Launchpad ID  provider failed due to the reasons listed below. Please complete the  registration by filling out the form below. If you already have an  account, you can log in now and add your Launchpad ID under "My  account".      You must enter an e-mail address.   The name bjonkman is already taken.
<dscassel> Ah, okay.  One moment.
<hakimsheriff> it seems to work for me
<dscassel> Try again, BobJonkman
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Yup, I've set you up so you should be able to add content now.
<BobJonkman> OK, it's going to send me an e-mail, then I'm legal.
<BobJonkman> I wonder why LaunchPad doesn't supply the e-mail address through OpenID ?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: No idea.
<hakimsheriff> i have not recieved an e-mail
<hakimsheriff> i will be back. one second
<dscassel> BobJonkman: You should be good now even without email confirmation.
<dscassel> I gotta run too...
<BobJonkman> Not yet: You must validate your email address for this account before logging in via OpenID
<BobJonkman> But I need to make dinner for the family.
<BobJonkman> Far too late already.  See everyone later!
<vaughn> I assume I missed the meeting?
<hakimsheriff> Still didnt get an email
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: But can you log in?
<hakimsheriff> Let me try
<dscassel> vaughn: Pretty much, yeah. :)
<BobJonkman> Sorry vaughn, it's all over.  After dinner I'll post a log dump on the meeting page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-01-16
<dscassel> vaughn: It was a fairly unorthodox meeting anyway. :)
 * BobJonkman is really leaving now
<dscassel> Yeah, I'm off too.
 * BobJonkman can pretend he's in a different timezone
<vaughn> that's too bad
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: If you can't log in, let me know.  I'll pester txwikinger about it in the morning.
<hakimsheriff> Am i allowed to post up thingd
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Should be able to. If you can't, let me know.
<billybigrigger> meeting tonight?
<dscassel> vaughn: Questions? Concerns?
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Just missed it. :)
<billybigrigger> dscassel, dammit
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> would have been my first sit in
<billybigrigger> i never make the sunday meetings :P
<vaughn> Well i managed to read everything from the meeting already (I was logged in) so I'm pretty much caught up with anything
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Yeah, txwikinger has problems with Sundays too. We should probably move it, but I don't know if there's any day that's better.
<hakimsheriff> It says i hav to confirm my email
<dscassel> Sunday works pretty well for me (usually)
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Ah, nuts. I'll ask txwikinger about the email thing tomorrow.
<billybigrigger> sundays are probably good for me now
<dscassel> I don't see a way to circumvent the email confirmation.
<billybigrigger> i'm stuck in this camp until breakup :)
<billybigrigger> i'll be here for 3 months
<dscassel> It's been lovely, but I gotta run.
<dscassel> Later, Canada. :)
<vaughn> Later guys!
<hypatia> every day sucks
<hypatia> we should alternate with some other day
<hypatia> :)
<dscassel> hypatia: I have a hard enough time remembering a regular date and time. :P
<hypatia> haha
<xiambax> is anyone awake?>
<johanbr> somewhat awake, yes
<xiambax> Do you know alot about tablets?
 * hypatia has a tablet
<hypatia> several, actually
<xiambax> My friend is going to china
<xiambax> she can bring me back whatever
<xiambax> whats a good tablet to get from china?
<hypatia> hmm
<hypatia> you mean android tablets, xiambax ?
<xiambax> id like something i could install ubuntu on
<hypatia> oh hmm
<xiambax> or i could get any android phone i want
<xiambax> do you have any suggestions?
<hypatia> if you're going with an android tablet, xiambax - the best of the chinese knock-off ones are the "rockchip" powered ones
<hypatia> but they all kinda suck, i hear
<xiambax> you can buy unbranded ipad knockoffs that run iOS correct?
<hypatia> not iOS as far as i know
<hypatia> some kind of knock-off OS, or Android
<xiambax> Can i put my own roms on them?
<xiambax> I just want something I can actually use
<hypatia> some of the android ones can get new roms
<hypatia> but it's something you want to research a fair bit
<hypatia> might be tricky to figureout what to tell a friend to get
<xiambax> yeah i know
<hypatia> xiambax: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31523 you should be able to get these in china
<hypatia> but theyare not really worth it any more
<hypatia> versus, say, the Archos Android tablets
<hypatia> they are like $230 and have a canadian warranty
<xiambax> looks hidious
<hypatia> lol, yeah
<hypatia> the ARM based ones like http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.54065 all get /horrible/ reviews
<hypatia> but they are super cheap
<hypatia> xiambax: check out https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0An9YIUsyN3OXdEVIS3l6N2Q2RnFxaGdydWpmSHRDaUE&hl=en_GB#gid=130
<hypatia> for a huge list of all android tablets ever
<hypatia> :)
<xiambax> the xoom be available in cihna?
<hypatia> xiambax: no idea
<xiambax> http://www.adventcomputers.co.uk/advent-vega-tablet ?
<hypatia> xiambax: i have no idea which tablets are available where, you're going to have to do your own research :(
<xiambax> this sucks
<hypatia> sorry buddy
<hypatia> there's a lot on the market right now
<hypatia> short version, though, most of the chinese tablets suck
<hypatia> get an archos
<hypatia> they are great, i hear
<hypatia> also cheap
<hypatia> xiambax: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_304&item_id=033758
<hypatia> it's out of stock everywhere though
<xiambax> http://www.merimobiles.com/Archos_9_Windows_7_Wifi_Tablet_PC_p/meri0403.htm
<hypatia> that's the previous gen of archos
<hypatia> wouldn't recommend those
<xiambax> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/403049201/2011_Top_popular_Archos_70_250/showimage.html
<xiambax> i dunno what i want
<xiambax> theres so much i need
<xiambax> but i dont know if i trust someone to go over to china and get what i want
<hypatia> yeah
<hypatia> i'd honestly see what you can get in store
<hypatia> i have a samsung galaxy tab and i <3 it
<hypatia> but it's kinda spendy
<xiambax> expensive?
<hypatia> yeah
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<johanbr> hi!
<BluesKaj> hi johanbr
<BluesKaj> hey billybigrigger , how's things today ?
<dscassel> 'morning, Canada.
<billybigrigger> mornin
<BluesKaj> I don't see the point of this chat ...nobody participates
<dscassel> *sigh*
<dscassel> "You guys suck and never say anything" isn't a great conversation starter.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-18
<hypatia> dear ubuntu, please stop making my windows disappear when i do super+d
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dscassel> hypatia: Isn't that configurable in Prefences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<dscassel> (I'm on Windows at work, sadly)
<dscassel> Huhn. http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/01/18/some-further-notes-on-qt-in-ubuntu/
<dscassel> I'm guessing this is mostly a result of the Unity 2D work being Qt-based.
<dscassel> But it would be nice to see KDE apps well integrated in the Ubuntu desktop.
<hakimsheriff> hi people
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-19
<dscassel> hi hakimsheriff.
<hakimsheriff> anything new?
<hakimsheriff> how are the buisness cards going?
<dscassel> Nobody took on the business card task.
<hakimsheriff> really?
<hakimsheriff> If I could I, I can
<dscassel> There was a lot of "we shoulds" but nto a lot of commitment.
<dscassel> I don't have time, certainly.
<hakimsheriff> I could see what I could do,
<hakimsheriff> I think I could design it but nothing else
<dscassel> Awesome, thanks. :)
<hakimsheriff> what should I put on It
<dscassel> Logo mainly.
<dscassel> And website url.
<dscassel> I'm tempted to put the IRC channel on.
<hakimsheriff> I am sort-of busy now so I might not answer all the time
<dscassel> I'd really like to have a map of Canada with all the Ubuntu Canada chapters, but presently, that's Waterloo, Ottawa and sort of Toronto.
<dscassel> No problem.  Likewise. :)
<hakimsheriff> should be have a qr code?
<dscassel> Sure. We were discussing that for the t-shirt, but it works there too.
<hakimsheriff> what should the qr code have?
<hakimsheriff> the website link?
<dscassel> Yeah.
<hakimsheriff> nothing else?
<hakimsheriff> should I have spaces for name and stuff like that?
<hakimsheriff> dscassel:
<hakimsheriff> I don't think the qr code will fit
<dscassel> You can make it tiny.
<hakimsheriff> I will already have a website link on it
<dscassel> You could also add a quick tagline for what Ubuntu Canada is...
<dscassel> That's fine
<hakimsheriff> anything else
<dscassel> I might have other suggestions when I see a design. :)
<dscassel> Anyway, gotta run. bia.
<dscassel> b
<hakimsheriff> i accidently closed the thing without saving sorry
<hakimsheriff> i am busy now so i cant do it rigth now but in the future i will see
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> BluesKaj: 'morning. :)
<BluesKaj> 'morning dscassel :) ...cold here
<dscassel> Here too. Well, not so bad, but winter has returned after yesterday's thaw.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-20
<willwh_> hey guys - anyone up for a bash scripting quesiton?
<willwh_> :)
<Kamondelious> what's the question?
<willwh_> Kamondelious: probably a bit of a stupid one, sec :)
<willwh_> http://home.willskills.com/pl.sh.txt
<willwh_> clearly that's not working as I expect
<willwh_> I am trying to write a script that'll simply return a list of img urls from any domain
<Kamondelious> hmmm, "A username and password are being requested by http://home.willskills.com. The site says: "Authorization Required""
<willwh_> ah
<willwh_> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-21
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<diecastarts> Hailz all
<BluesKaj> hey diecastarts
<diecastarts> is this a support channel or just the canadian team channel???
<BluesKaj> well, I've seen support here but the channel isn't very active , the supports are #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<diecastarts> yeah fared that.. because those channel never answer any of my questions
<BluesKaj> diecastarts, what's your question(s)?
<diecastarts> but any i guess i'll have to keep looking for a good support channel then .. thank you for your time
<diecastarts> oh well i have to little problems
<diecastarts> one just started... no idea how but now my gamepad and controll mouse
<BluesKaj> we can try to fix them if you wish
<diecastarts> the other is my monitor suspends even thou it set to never by default
<diecastarts> i think that one is just a backend software controll the vid card or something like that
<diecastarts> if ya don't mind
<BluesKaj> which video card ?
<diecastarts> 7300 GT nidia
<diecastarts> nvidia
<BluesKaj> that card is supported by the nvidia-current driver ...I have the 7600gt and it works well
<diecastarts> yeah everythings works great.. i have compaz and everything great... but there is something that keeps suspending my monitor is the problem
<diecastarts> i am guessing it so other backend software that controlling
<diecastarts> because in the gui it all set to never suspend
<diecastarts> compiz *** sorry
<diecastarts> if you are not sure .. thats ok .. i'll can keep looking around if need be
<diecastarts> at least i had someone respond to me for once
<BluesKaj> diecastarts, I have everything in power management turned off except the performance setting for the cpu , also make sure you don't have a scrnsavers setting in monitor display
<diecastarts> everything is off .. or set to never and to never spin-down the hard drive .. the performance setting i am not sure about
<BluesKaj> the performance setting is ondemand by default , but it shouldn't affect your timer
<diecastarts> k well I just going to keep looking around .. maybe i can find in the software manager
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu version are you running?
<diecastarts> 10.04
<diecastarts> i have alot of drivers installed... some are just saying nvidia other are xorg
<diecastarts> i am very new to all thios
<diecastarts> sorry
<diecastarts> this*
<BluesKaj> diecastarts, you need only one driver for each piece of hardware , otherwise you'll have conflicts if the new driver doesn't disable the existing , however usually anew driver will not install if the existing one is active
<diecastarts> if i take a screen-shot of this think that would help
<diecastarts> not sure if there drivers or whatnot
<BluesKaj> that's why the package manager is best for installing the latest recommended drivers , it will remove the old drivers and libs that go with it automatically , especially if you're new to linux
<diecastarts> in the ubuntu software center or the synaptic manager?
<BluesKaj> either one , but synaptic is better IMO..however not all the listed installs are driver as such , they are dependencies , apps that are required for the driver s to work etc , so don't take anything out unless you know what you're doing
<diecastarts> in the hardware manager it shows just the one driver installed 173
<diecastarts> thats my whole problem
<diecastarts> no idea what to do .. but anyway
<BluesKaj> ok, is there a recommended driver listed ?
<diecastarts> its set to 173 .. but now there is a /// current version (recommended) <--- that was never there till now
<diecastarts> just has V96 V173 and current
<BluesKaj> then choose the recommended current version
<BluesKaj> and install it
<diecastarts> k well i did stuff like this long ago and it missed all up .. do i have to make sure it all installed before i reboot.... because last time i remove it reboot and it montior works till ubuntu boots and goes black screen
<diecastarts> just before the login screen
<BluesKaj> always let the installer finish it's job first, you'll get a notification in the panel to reboot
<diecastarts> k thanks for all the help
<diecastarts> but any idea on the gamepad thing?
<BluesKaj> no sorry
<diecastarts> k np
<BluesKaj> let us know if your install is successful
<diecastarts> should i remove the old first
<diecastarts> and then activated the other one?
<BluesKaj> activate the current driver and install it , it will automatically remove the old one
<diecastarts> k thankie :)
<ZykoticK9> diecastarts, FYI if you remove the package xserver-xorg-input-joystick it will stop controlling your mouse input (and you'll still be able to use your joystick fine for games etc)
<diecastarts> k well it saying it done and restart
<diecastarts> Oh sweet thanks ZykoticK9
<diecastarts> but is the maybe a hot key or something??
<diecastarts> it just odd it it started today out of no where
<diecastarts> WOW holy %$#@ when i searched xorg in my software center there is tons of things .. and not just nvida ati and others
<diecastarts> is that normal?
<BluesKaj> diecastarts, yes if you configged an xorg,conf file earlier
<BluesKaj> especially if you game controllers etc
<diecastarts> i don't think i have .. but the ati and old savage drivers and others
<BluesKaj> have
<diecastarts> there are **
<diecastarts> well nm that for now i guess.. i'll do the reboot and see what packages are installed afterwards
<diecastarts> hailz all again
<diecastarts> well the video seem all still good.. compiz is still working fine .. so good there... not sure yet if that stopped the suspending yet .. but in the software center .. there still drivers .. like old ones 2 savage .. or voodoo ati ectectect
<diecastarts> i pretty should i don't need drivers for video card you cannot even find anywhere now of days
<BluesKaj> diecastarts, they are inactive, just leave them
<diecastarts> k cool... i just wanted to be sure
<diecastarts> k well I just going to walk away from the computer for a long while and see if the mofo suspends LOL
<diecastarts> well that seemed to have worked... and also the gamepad is not controlling my mouse again .. thanks to u2 again ..
<hakimsheriff> hey dscassel, you there?
<dscassel_> Too late, I guess.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-22
<Clockwerks77> Hey folks, can anyone recommend a really good video editing program for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BobJonkman> Good Morning, Ubuntu-cas
<BluesKaj> 'morning BobJonkman
<dscassel_> Morning, BobJonkman, BluesKaj. :)
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<BobJonkman> Good morning dscassel!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<winniesun> Is it a name ?
<BluesKaj> winniesun, what name ?
<winniesun> BluesKaj:Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> howdy is a slang term for hello
<winniesun> oh,sorry
<BluesKaj> winniesun, are you in Bejing ?
<winniesun> BlueKaj, hehe..no
<winniesun> BlueKaj, i am in Suzhou,a very beautiful city
<BluesKaj> is it near Bejing ?
<winniesun> BluesKaj:yeah
<winniesun> BluesKaj:about 1,146 KM,by google map :)
<BluesKaj> yes , I can see on google earth that  Suzhou has many parks, winniesun
<BluesKaj> well, 1146 km is quite far away :)
<winniesun> BluesKaj: hehe, these are all historical parks,very wonderful parks
<winniesun> BluesKaj: Does my english have grammar faults?if it has,please tell me.. :)
<BluesKaj> winniesun, your grammar is very good . I notice your city has many industrial sites as well.
<winniesun> BluesKaj:exactly, my city is developing faster and faster..
<Rooig> bones
<hakimsheriff> hello all
<crond> Hi, I'm having an odd issue, I have a BCM2046 Bluetooth device in my dell laptop, and sudo dellWirelessCtl --i shows it as being enabled and on.  I can turn it on and off via dellWirelessCtl and the gnome taskbar applet, but the bluetooth item in system -> preferences says 'bluetooth disabled' and has a big 'turn on bluetooth' button that does nothing.   can anyone offer any advice?  I can't get the bluetooth to *do* anything.
<MattQC> Hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-16
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<epod> Okay ubuntuites, in my continuing quest to find the most portable ubuntu laptop for the best price, I've located http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX35816 - thoughts?
<BluesKaj> epod,  are there any real ubuntu laptops offered or do they all come with windows ?
<epod> you cant get 'real ubuntu' laptops except in the US
<epod> and shipping + customs brokerage fees add on at least $200 to the pice
<epod> *price
<BluesKaj> bummer , typical , Canadians get ripped off again , having to pay for an OS , basically a royalty to MS , that we don't need or will never use :(
<epod> yep exactly :(
<epod> dell.ca at one point once sold ubuntu laptops, but no longer.  If you search their site, one model comes up, but you can't actually buy it with anything but win7
<BluesKaj> W7 media players suck , that's one of the main reasons i won't use W7, altho it's not a bad OS compared to the previos MS OSs
<BluesKaj> Windows indexes the media files , but can't resolve between titles , so it ends up doubling and triple listing media files in any players installed including open source ones
<BluesKaj> It's especially bad with files transferred between pcs on a network , it then lista everyfile file available on the network in playlists in duplicate and triplicate , unable to differentiate between exact copies of the same title
<epod> !!!!
<epod> BREAKING NEWS
<epod> http://www.680news.com/news/local/article/320151--tim-hortons-changes-cup-sizes-also-introduces-24-ounce-cup#.TxQoNSqFx4A.facebook
<pangolin> that is breaking news
<pangolin> I bet it is all people are talking about in Brampton
<BluesKaj> tim's coffee isn't  my cuppa tea ;)
<BluesKaj> ok on the road when one needs a boost , but the taste never impressed me much
 * genii-around buys a couple 24 oz cups for testing purposes
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-17
<khoover> hey, anyone online to help me out with a NetworkManager problem?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cpncook> Hello
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-18
<epod> I am scared of Canadians.
<khoover> Why would you be?
<epod> I am one, so I scare myself
 * khoover stands naked in windstorm right now.
<epod> LOL
<epod> it's -40c here
<epod> that'd be a bad idea.
<khoover> how?
<epod> naked in the wind in -40c, your jibblies would freeze.
<epod> At least wear a toque.
<khoover> epod, i fought a bear in a blizzard once. his pelt made an excellent knife-holder.
<epod> khoover: you, sir, are far more badass than I.
<khoover> this preceded eating a tree and shitting a forest + a cabin, then willing my beard to grow
<epod> Damn Rogers has issues.  Galaxy Nexus is the same cost as older Samsung Galaxy phones.
<khoover> who came up with perl anyways? If i wanted code as ambiguous as english, I'd type in english.
<BotenAnna> ok
<BotenAnna> i dont know if anyone might be able to help me
<BotenAnna> but im going in sane
<BotenAnna> IN SANE
<BotenAnna> im trying to compile PIL (Python Imaging Library) with jpg and png support
<BotenAnna> there's some wacky stuff with 11.10 where you have to link libraries and such
<BotenAnna> symbolic link
<BotenAnna> after spending forever googling around to random blogs I was able to get it to work--when I compile it it says that the support is available for ZLIB (PNG/ZIP)
<BotenAnna> but when I run the self test, it says:
<BotenAnna> *** ZLIB (PNG/ZIP) support not installed
<BotenAnna> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH im going to punch every baby
<epod> I have no effing clue.
<epod> but I felt obliged to say SOMETHING so you didnt feel like you were ranting at noone.
<BotenAnna> haha thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> BotenAnna: doesn't the pip version already have it enabled?
<sagaci> it wouldn't be a bad idea to clone the en_AU or en_GB branch of translations and then cherry pick the ones that you need to fix
<BotenAnna> DarwinSurvivor: the ultimate problem is one i built myself was fucking with things for some reason. removed that and build-dep'd python-imaging and it worked. praise #python!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
<s-fox> Goodbye
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-19
<khoover> i have a 2mm bass pick, held in my beard. ^_^
<epod> which is a better CPU - celeron b800 vs celeron p4600 ?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<s-fox> Hi BluesKaj
<s-fox> You good?
<BluesKaj> hi s-fox , I'm fine thanks , and how are you ?
<s-fox> Not bad thank you, bit tired but good
<BluesKaj> tired , working too hard ?
<BluesKaj> I'm tired too, but I woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep :)
<s-fox> No, I was up until 2am talking with my friend in usa. Then my cat woke me up at 6
<s-fox> :(
<BluesKaj> I hit the sack early last night , was tired after clearing snow and doing errands ..old age is catching up :P
<s-fox> :p
<BluesKaj> snowing again , squalls off Lake Huron
<s-fox> We've got the sun relecting off the frosty pavements here
<s-fox> Goodbye
<BobJonkman1> Hi chaslinux!
<chaslinux> Hi Bob, long time no see!
 * BluesKaj takes a break from pushing snow
<BobJonkman1> Snow!  Should be outlawed in IRC...
<BluesKaj> Hi chaslinux , nice to meet you :)
<BobJonkman1> chaslinux is the guy who runs Kitchener Ubuntu Hour
<BluesKaj> snow should be outlawed here too BobJonkman1 , especially for old retired guys
<BluesKaj> Kitchener Ubuntu Hour, is that a local broadcast ?
<BobJonkman1> It's a one-hour the get-together over coffee of Ubuntu fanbois and grrls, takes place in Kitchener on the first friday of the month.
 * BobJonkman1 searches for the link on loco.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> too far away from me anyway , BobJonkman1 , no need
<BobJonkman1> There may be others lurking.
<BobJonkman1> Hey lurkers!  Kitchener Ubuntu Hour details are here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1497/detail/
<chaslinux> There's the one in the middle of the month that BobJonkman1 runs too... and I think it's in Waterloo normally.
<BobJonkman1> Yup, last night we were at the Duke of Wellington for almost three hours.
<BobJonkman1> These things tend to run on longer when we're having a good time
<chaslinux> Oh and there's the Drupal meeting tonight 7pm at 58 Queen Street South
<chaslinux> Need to get back to work.... later all...
<chaslinux> Drupal for mobile platforms without creating apps... Andrew Berry.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-20
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<CPhoenix> Phew…quieter in here. Anyone know if Canonical is going to release Ubuntu TV in Canada?
<CPhoenix> Because if bill C-11 gets passed…we're screwed.
<pangolin> ubuntu tv is open source and it will be up to the "partner manufacturers" to decide where they will/can sell the tv.
<pangolin> Don't know what bill C-11 is but I am not to happy with the idea of being screwed without my consent
<dscassel> C-11 is the new copyright bill before the House. Think DMCA. http://c11.ca/
<dscassel> (That sight's maintained, incidentally, by free software friend, Russel McCormand).
<dscassel> er, site.
<dscassel> Also, er, Russell McOrmond. He's on the ubuntu-ca mailing list.
<CPhoenix> dscassel: Well, DMCA at least made some allowances for consumer use, no?
<CPhoenix> This is more like…"ARRRRR, you can never copyyyyyyyyy!!!" No format or time shifting (moving to an iPod, recording something to watch later), and worse, it'd be a criminal offence to do so.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-21
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-22
<epod> new laptop achieved!
<CPhoenix> epod: congrats! and stuff...
<epod> CPhoenix: I'm pleased, I got a better CPU than I was expecting to, I think. lol
<epod> given that I paid $348+tax
<CPhoenix> What were you expecting, and what did you…*reads price*…I hate you...get?
<epod> I got a Pentium Dual Core T4600 @ 2.3ghz, 3gb ram, Intel 4500MHD, Atheros Wifi... so it all worked out of box with Linux.  Going to upgrade to 8gb ram this friday for $70.
<CPhoenix> Shiny! Most important, does the wifi card support packet injection? I mean…uh…nvm.
<epod> lol I don't know, I THINK atheros cards do all the modes
<epod> lemme see what I have exactly...
<epod> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<epod> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<CPhoenix> The used to not, but they all do now.
<CPhoenix> Yeah, the AR9285 supports injection. Now, you must hack the neighbor's wireless and turn their connection into kitten net! :D
<epod> I think I shall go install Backtrack and security test my friends wifi, since two friends of mine live within wifi range :D
<CPhoenix> …no, don't do that. Not really. That's mean. Still, congrats on the deal. (If only darktable were good enough to replace Lightroom, I'd be running linux on my lappy in a second)
<epod> pfft it's not mean to rename wifi to Kitten.NET ;)
<CPhoenix> No, buggering the SSID isn't mean as long as you don't hide it, but doing this to a neighbour would: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<epod> lol that's just awesome.
<CPhoenix> :) saw it originally in the alt text of XKCD
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<s-fox> Hello.
<FiReSTaRT> hello s-fox
<FiReSTaRT> what's goin on
<s-fox> Not a lot, chilling out on a lazy Sunday :)
<s-fox> What about you FiReSTaRT?
<FiReSTaRT> same here.. trying to build myself a better virtual appliance for work
<FiReSTaRT> i had a nice maverick64 setup running until i updated the kernel without installing dkms (oops)
<FiReSTaRT> then i installed katya32 but it's been giving me a few issues such as high cpu usage (probably due to the eye candy)
<FiReSTaRT> plus choppy audio on the first 3-30s of playback
<FiReSTaRT> so now i'm setting up another maverick64 machine
<FiReSTaRT> this time i WILL install dkms
<willwh> FiReSTaRT: latest kernal broke satuff for me
<willwh> I runj a t61 thinkpad
<willwh> cpu usage spikes
<FiReSTaRT> we'll see how the sound will work and ill try out some nx clients
<willwh> for no reason from some process I an't rememver the name of
<willwh> so I simply went back a kernal:p
<willwh> kernel*
<FiReSTaRT> i dont wanna fuck around with it too much... just want a trouble-free virtual appliance that will run an nx client, spark and twinkle
<willwh> I like blink for a sip client tbh :]
<FiReSTaRT> im just used to twinkle as it's a very powerful interface and i typically use it for testing stuff
<FiReSTaRT> and now at work
<FiReSTaRT> for home use, i just have one of those gigaset cordless sip phone systems
<FiReSTaRT> the base that comes with c610a ip, and pimpin sl78h handsets
<FiReSTaRT> bonus points: g722 and made in germany thus supporting first world manufacturing
<FiReSTaRT> on a sad note, no speex support :(
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-16
<Guest8141> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-17
<Guest16925> I am running ubuntu 12.10 32 bit desktop  "gnome-control-center sound" is giving me a segmentation fault
<DarwinSurvivor> Maybe one of these days someone will stick around for more than 60 seconds :(
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-18
<MikeS11> Anybody going to watch hockey this Saturday?
<dscassel> Hock... key?
<MikeS11> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-14
 * genii examines install instructions for OpenMeetings
<BobJonkman1> Hi genii: Gotta link?
<genii> BobJonkman1: The main link is here: http://openmeetings.apache.org/index.html   I was looking earlier at http://goo.gl/VA2PC1 ( pdf file )
 * BobJonkman1 scurries off to look
<BobJonkman1> Wowsers
<BobJonkman1> That's the kind of thing Canonical should be setting up for Ubuntu
<genii> BobJonkman1: I have a machine here that I think I'll try the install on and let you know how it goes :)
<BobJonkman1> OK.
<BobJonkman1> I'll be here for at least another 3 hours
<BobJonkman1> except for the next 10 minutes, as I pop over to make a cup of tea
<genii> BobJonkman1: I'm just putting Precise Server 64bit on that box, I'll probably do the entire openmeeting thing tomorrow since I want to catch the hockey game tonight
<BobJonkman1> OK, no rush. I'll be back tomorrow
<genii> BobJonkman1: Heh, just reading on the mailing list about how someone was trying to talk with you on https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca when your wife was near it
<BobJonkman1> :)
<BobJonkman1> To be honest, I forgot I left it on, even though I told people I was leaving it on.
<BobJonkman1> people excluding my wife, that is.
<genii> It would certainly be disconcerting!
<genii> Well, time to head out and watch the Leafs get their sorry butts whupped
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-15
<azend> I should set up a pc + tv + webcam in my house just for chatb
<azend> It could be like a real life window
<azend> But with people you actually want to see on the other side :)
<genii> BobJonkman1: The compiling of ffmpeg is being problemmatic. < kicks the computer >
<azend> genii: my god
<azend> compiling ffmpeg must be terrible
<azend> oh the dependencies!
<genii> azend: It's not fun, that's for sure.
<genii> azend: Trying to get this OpenMeeting stuff installed on a server here for testing
<azend> ah very cool
<azend> I almost ran away screaming at work when they wanted me to get ffmpeg running on a server running a kernel version 2.6.16
<azend> openmeetings is so retro looking :P
<genii> azend: If you want to try the online demo: http://demo.dataved.ru/openmeetings/  username genii pw mjkmjk
<genii> I like the whiteboard feature :)
<azend> genii: thanks for letting me test
<azend> That was a little disappointing
<azend> It requires flash to grab my webcam but doesn't actually seem to work with my webcam
<azend> My camera is a 720p facetime camera built directly into my mbp so I know it is plugged in :P
 * genii shakes a fist!
<genii> Do you have any other apps which can't use the camera?
<azend> genii: aha!
<azend> I think I know why
<azend> the google hangouts background daemon crashed again :)
<azend> let me try again
<genii> Almost have the ffmpeg thing sorted out now
<azend> woohoo
<genii> azend: I gather it works now :)
<azend> yes
<azend> Just needed to sigterm GtalkPlugin
<BobJonkman1> azend, genii: Does  OpenMeetings require the Google Hangouts plugin in the browser?
<azend> no
<azend> but it does require the Google Hangouts plugin to not crash with a handle to my webcam still open :)
<genii> BobJonkman1: As far as I understand it just uses the client's Flash to stream their audio/video
<BobJonkman1> *sigh* Flash...
<genii> Purist ;)
<BobJonkman1> Tin-foil-hatted purist, no less!
<BobJonkman1> Want to try out https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca ?
<genii> BobJonkman1: It can also use xmpp though, which is good
 * BobJonkman1 removes the sticker from the camera and the stick-tack from the mic holes
<genii> BobJonkman1: If you give me a couple minutes, sure. I have to do my 5 o'clock walkthrough of the building and lock up first
<BobJonkman1> 5 o'clock! Where did today go?
<BobJonkman1> Any way to force a file handle closed from the command line?
<azend> `kill -9 `pidof GtalkPlugin``
<azend> :)
<BobJonkman1> That'll kill the process; does that clear file handles too?
<BobJonkman1> And what if I want to close a file but not kill the process that opened it?
<BobJonkman1> Never mind about machine state consistency :P
<genii> BobJonkman1: I'm just getting a large black feed and a smaller black feed underneath
<BobJonkman1> Ah, the large black blob is me. Muted audio and suppressed video while waiting/
<genii> Heh
<BobJonkman1> azend: Can you join us?
<azend> When I'm done this round in my totally proprietary game, sure
<azend> :P
<genii> I can still hear you :)
<BobJonkman1> Lost audio and video both...
<BobJonkman1> Lost the connection now too.
<genii> BobJonkman1: Chrome seized up on me and froze the box, had to manually kill it
<BobJonkman1> We'll have to do this again sometime
<genii> Sure :)
<BobJonkman1> Even if we lose the video for the Ubuntu-ca Video Chat things worked OK with audio-only on the Ubuntu-us-ohio chat.
<genii> Cool
<genii> Bah. Another, different build failure now.
<genii> Seems I need a more recent version of ant
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-16
<azend> BobJonkman1:
<azend> I'm on now :)
<azend> I forgot some other things I had to do
<BobJonkman1> Sorry, gone AFK for the next four hours
<genii> BobJonkman1: If video is not required for meetings, then WebHuddle looks very interesting. https://www.webhuddle.com/
<genii> ( uses Java but not Flash like BigBlueButton or OpenMeetings does)
<zykotick9>  if video isn't required, Mumble might be an option?  If someone could run a server?  (client does require Pulse, so still not something /me would use...)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-17
<ZenTech> hey eveyrone!
<ZenTech> oh man...
<ZenTech> let's try that again...
<ZenTech> hey everyone!
<genii> BobJonkman1: I decided to give up on OpenMeetings install, it wrestled me to a standstill. After some investigation I think I'm going to try OpenFire+Jitsi Video Bridge setup
<BobJonkman1> Let me know when you've got something to test
<BobJonkman1> I guess there won't be any Ubuntu Hours this week to help people troubleshoot their video installations for next Thursday...
<genii> Screenshot here of what this thing is supposed to look like: https://jitsi.org/wiki/pub/webrtc-jitsi-videobridge.png  ..apparently may be able to have a whiteboard with it too
<genii> Uses XMPP with video
<genii> Actually, this particular plugin uses wbrtc, interesting.
<genii> BobJonkman1: Ready for testing?
<BobJonkman1> Sorry, shopping. Back now
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-18
<belkinsa> genii and BobJonkman1, ping
<genii> Here :)
<genii> belkinsa: I'm in the other channel from yesterday, waiting to test
<genii> I think i sorted out the issue from yesterday
#ubuntu-ca 2016-01-18
<azend|vps> wha
<azend|vps> conference at Conestoga College?
<azend|vps> :D
<6A4ABPLMC> Hey everyone! Linux Conference at Conestoga College in Kitchener, Ontario on 30 January 2016 from 9:00am to 4:00pm: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/event?eid=ZGdndjVyYnA1aXNraWNsajlxMjRocW9zc28gbmxrYzM5anQ0cDBuYmM0cGs5cGo3cDVmaDBAZw&ctz=America/New_York
<azend|vps> [22:59:06] <azend|vps> wha
<azend|vps> [22:59:19] <azend|vps> conference at Conestoga College?
<azend|vps> [22:59:20] <azend|vps> :D
<azend|vps> 6A4ABPLMC:
<azend|vps> with a name like 6A4ABPLMC, I think Bob has turned into a robot
 * BobJonkman1 wonders what happened to the nick database
<BobJonkman1> Yeh, it's something Colin Mills has been wanting to do for a long time
<azend|vps> Seems like a good guy to meet
<BobJonkman1> He approached KWLUG in the summer, and we thought we might have it concurrent with Software Freedom Day (September), but something fell through at his end
<azend|vps> I personally know all of the lecturers at his conference other than Colin :P
<BobJonkman1> I've never met Colin either
<azend|vps> Have you met Randy or Ed?
<BobJonkman1> Nope!
<BobJonkman1> Or maybe I have, and I've forgotten their names.
<azend|vps> They're both good guys!
<BobJonkman1> I'm getting really bad like that
<azend|vps> Last time I talked to Randy, he was developing graphing modules for Drupal
<BobJonkman1> So, you up for doing a talk on Arduino Shields For The Uncommonly Large Hacker?
<azend|vps> and Ed is one of my teachers
<azend|vps> heh
<BobJonkman1> Cool! Hope I live up to their standards...
<azend|vps> I'd like to but I'm pretty overworked right now
<BobJonkman1> But you'll be there for the conference, right?
<azend|vps> It would be pretty funny to show up on the day and present next to my teacher though :P
<azend|vps> BobJonkman1: well I did just find out about it but I think so
<BobJonkman1> Can't hurt!
<azend|vps> I won't be there in the morning though :(
<BobJonkman1> Too bad.
<azend|vps> I've developed some health issues that mean I can't do mornings :/
<BobJonkman1> Yeh, I was e-mailing with Colin, he didn't want to post anything until everything was finalized
<BobJonkman1> Oh, sorry to hear (health issues).
<BobJonkman1> How's the housing situation?
<azend|vps> bad
<BobJonkman1> Sorry to hear that too...
<azend|vps> My family doesn't have the best luck recently
<azend|vps> It's kind of astronomical how many things have gone wrong
<azend|vps> but I'm still trying to be chipper
<BobJonkman1> Good.
<azend|vps> How've you been?
<BobJonkman1> Not too bad.
<BobJonkman1> Contract finished at the end of June
<BobJonkman1> Tried a career change -- ran for the Green Party here in Kitchener-Conestoga.  Fun, but draining. And I lost :((
<azend|vps> :(
<BobJonkman1> Looking for another long-term contract, but haven't looked that hard.
<BobJonkman1> Election loss wasn't unexpected -- Harold Albrecht has a stranglehold on this area. And deep down he's a decent guy, even if he does run for the wrong party.
<azend|vps> Sounds pretty rough
<azend|vps> Politics are pretty hard for everyone involved
<BobJonkman1> Nah. it was a great learning experience.
<azend|vps> My grandmother is in politics and it's hard to get her to talk about anything else
<BobJonkman1> I'll probably run again, finances permitting.  Provincial election in 2018, and if that's not successful, the next Federal election in 2019
<BobJonkman1> I know, politician's disease, eh?
<azend|vps> Well having it be 20ish years of your life doesn't help either
<azend|vps> BobJonkman1: you still doing the irc thing?
<BobJonkman1> I keep forgetting to turn on Pidgin, but otherwise, yes
<BobJonkman1> Oh, you mean the regular Ubuntu-ca meetings on IRC? No...
<azend|vps> no
<azend|vps> lul
<azend|vps> I just meant IRC in general
<BobJonkman1> The last few meetings were mostly just me talking to myself.  So when the LoCo had to be renewed (again!) we sort of took a back seat.
<BobJonkman1> Yeh, if I remember to turn on my client then it'll be on an idling even when I'm AFK
<BobJonkman1> I've got a dedicated comm server for XMPP, and I should really learn to use IRSSI
<BobJonkman1> That way I can just keep IRSSI running and either shell into the server or use the IRSSI relay function to connect Pidgin to it
<azend|vps> yeah
<azend|vps> having irssi + ssh/mosh + mobile ssh client is pretty sweet
<azend|vps> like on your android phone or whatever
<azend|vps> I use quassel though so I've already go that covered
<BobJonkman1> Don't know quassel. I use YAIC on my phone, but it doesn't auto-start. So I never remember to turn it on.
<azend|vps> it's a pretty cool one
<azend|vps> BobJonkman1: pm?
<BobJonkman2> O hai!
<azend|vps> hai!
